# Forum and Internet Explorer 11?



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Just updated to Internet Explorer 11 on Windows 7 and noticed that the forum tools option is no longer a drop down list (I usually use it to mark a forum as read), but now takes you to those options at the bottom of the page. Similar behavior for the Search this forum option.

Those still show up the same in the latest version of Firefox so would certainly appear to be an IE11 issue.

Scott


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah, I'll let them know.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have been also having the same problem and had posted about it a week ago, hopefully they can get it fixed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Yeah, I'll let them know.


Mike,

Any updates on this change in behavior with IE 11?

Scott


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I just went into IE11 Internet options, and added tivocommunity.com to sites to view in "compatibility mode".

After doing so, all is back to just like it used to be, complete with full menus and dropdown selections.

So far, it's the only site in that list, and it's been many months since I realized IE11 hadn't self-installed, leading me to manually install it...

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit OEM is the OS, if that matters. I had a hard drive failure, and had to use the restore DVDs, then endured two days worth of auto-updates, which IE11 wasn't even in the "optional update" area, or I would have added it once the auto-updates were done.

*Since I'm talking about my OS, I'm looking for "Windows Anytime Upgrade" to Win7Pro64. MS took that option away, and you can only buy the keys from stores that have the key cards in stock, as MS refuses to issue any upgrade options for me, other than Win8.

The full-retail Pro upgrade pricing is absurd. Please send me a PM if you have what I need. eBay is too full of listings to sort out the scams from legit keys...*


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

HerronScott said:


> Mike,
> 
> Any updates on this change in behavior with IE 11?
> 
> Scott


I sent them a message about it but never heard back. Try compatibility mode to see if it's that easy.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Mike Lang said:


> I sent them a message about it but never heard back. Try compatibility mode to see if it's that easy.


I've done it on five other computers now. Three are Win764, two are Win8.x64.

So far, it seems "it's that easy", and I have yet to find any downside, or loss of anything, that I am aware of, anyway.

I neglected to mention replicating the results in my original mention about compatibility mode.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Had all the same Problems, I uninstalled IE 11 and went with Fox fire.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I noticed that with the recent update that this is now fixed and the forum tools dropdown is back with IE11!

Scott


----------

